# Hulu plus???



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm looking at Hulu we currently have Netflix. I know they offer a free trial but anyone with experience with its offerings and quality? And is it different enough from Netflix to bother with?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to mess with Hulu awhile back.

The only plus I would give it is that it will have currently run shows before Netflix.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

We abandoned cable TV and Netflix a couple years back for an antenna, Hulu+ and Redbox. Haven't changed our minds yet. As stated above, Hulu is geared more toward current shows, with new episodes being available a day or two after they air in TV in some cases. The downside is they are available for a limited time. Hulu doesn't have much of a movie selection. They don't cover all networks either.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> We abandoned cable TV and Netflix a couple years back for an antenna, Hulu+ and Redbox. Haven't changed our minds yet. As stated above, Hulu is geared more toward current shows, with new episodes being available a day or two after they air in TV in some cases. The downside is they are available for a limited time. Hulu doesn't have much of a movie selection. They don't cover all networks either.


We just got rid of our AT&T uverse, I don't know why these companies charge such high rates after the first year or less. They don't want to cut any deals and lose customers who swap back and forth for the deals. It seems I always get offers after ditching them why not give better deals so people may stay? I remember trying to deal with Sirius I offered them $5 a month, I only listen to Stern. He is only on 3 days at most a week they said no. I got an offer for $5 2 months or so after canceling. It may have been a limited offer but it's annoying to deal with companies this way.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

We have both Netflix and Hulu plus. I agree with the above statements that are positive about Hulu plus. Good picture quality, selection of current shows, and a variety of classic shows and movies; however, we use Netflix more often for its ease of use on our blu-ray player (Sony BDP-S590). Also, a huge deciding factor for us was Netflix's support of DD 5.1 audio. I'm not sure if Hulu supports that audio from a htpc perspective, but we don't get it on the Sony. We also do not like the queue format, especially since we cannot resume a show where we left off. (Once again, may be different with other apps or a htpc.)


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

The movies aren't much of a concern,we have plenty. I like to buy most of my blu-rays used at Family Video they have great prices. We only get one tv channel, so we miss some shows we like. My wife says she wasn't impressed when she tried Hulu,but never told me about having it. It sounds like I might as well try the free trial but I never know how busy we will be at work to make sure I give the service a fair shot. If all else fails we can always put up an antenna.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought the same initially. I signed up for the free month trial a couple times but my wife didn't really care to try it and I'm not a TV watcher so we just cancelled it each time. When we moved a couple years back we made the decision to cut the cable and Hulu became available on Apple TV. She uses it every day now. It depends somewhat on which networks you like to watch as they are not all covered by Hulu. I also forgot to mention that even with the plus subscription you'll be stuck watching brief ads during some shows.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> I thought the same initially. I signed up for the free month trial a couple times but my wife didn't really care to try it and I'm not a TV watcher so we just cancelled it each time. When we moved a couple years back we made the decision to cut the cable and Hulu became available on Apple TV. She uses it every day now. It depends somewhat on which networks you like to watch as they are not all covered by Hulu. I also forgot to mention that even with the plus subscription you'll be stuck watching brief ads during some shows.


How do you like Apple TV,what cost is involved with there service? My wife may really like Apple TV she's crazy about Apple.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Refurb Apple TVs were about $85 and Hulu+ is $8 a month. I was skeptical about Apple TV when it first came out but now we have one connected to each of our two TVs. All of our music is ripped to iTunes running on a Mac mini which makes it really convenient to listen. Airplay is great too for things like Spotify from our iPhones. I could think of a few other things I wish it would do but I'd say it is worth the investment for us. They just added iTunes Radio and Disney and ESPN apps too which broadens the appeal quite a bit.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Refurb Apple TVs were about $85 and Hulu+ is $8 a month. I was skeptical about Apple TV when it first came out but now we have one connected to each of our two TVs. All of our music is ripped to iTunes running on a Mac mini which makes it really convenient to listen. Airplay is great too for things like Spotify from our iPhones. I could think of a few other things I wish it would do but I'd say it is worth the investment for us. They just added iTunes Radio and Disney and ESPN apps too which broadens the appeal quite a bit.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## dave743 (Dec 23, 2012)

We have Netflix, Hulu plus & Amazon Prime. We made the switch last year after canceling the satellite. Hulu Plus is the best for current running shows. They have a nice queue setup. We watch it through a Panasonic DMP-BBT01 but not all shows show up so we also watch through a Mac Mini. 
Dave


----------

